# Bunker to withstand EMP's & CME's



## Southwest (Jul 20, 2010)

I am interested in constructing a bunker, and trying to learn as much as possible. Very insightful thoughts and ideas in previous threads from Bunkerbob, North & Allen Idaho. Does anyone know what additional measures are necessary to shield against an EMP devise or CME solar flares? It will be important to protect electronics, batteries or communication devices. How does one protect a home solar system from a CME? These scenarios seem more likely in the near future than many other possible events or threats. Thanks, any type of information is appreciated.


----------



## bjason79 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Shielding*

Off handedly, i know that the navy sheilds important equipment with lead to thwart an emp blast, solar flare i dont have a clue


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Lead stops 'Charged Particles', completely different than magnetic fields.
Steel or Iron is the best defense against magnetic fields (EM/RF) interference.

Without explaining what happens when an EMP happens again,

Grounded metal Conduit will save your home wiring and most appliances connected to it from the EMP.

What you will have to take care of is the voltage surge that will happen in the 'Grid' power lines when an EMP happens.

Anything inside of a 'Grounded' metal container will survive.
Magnetic fields don't do well with iron/steel, and grounding the container will dissipate any current produced by the EMP.

A HIGH QUALITY surge protector will save most things in the home that are sensitive, but make sure you GROUND connection is clean and ISOLATED from the 'Neutral' line in the breaker box!
There is usually a bonding screw between Neutral and Ground, and that screw MUST be removed to have a true, isolated earth ground.
Make sure your Earth Ground rod is long enough, and the connections are clean and sufficient gauge to dissipate any voltage surges that might make their way to the 'Ground' system.


----------



## Southwest (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the great advice and knowledge. Hope we will not need it, however, I would rather be prepared. Thanks again

Southwest


----------



## RodUSMC (May 25, 2012)

Ditto. Great info! Thanks.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Or just bury it. EMP can't penetrate the ground. If you bunker is under just a few inches of common dirt it won't be an issue.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

If you bury it at least 4 ft. underground you should be fine.
For some great information check out this link and the rest of the site.
http://www.bomb-shelter.net/emp-myths.php


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

All of the above info is correct, and the Radius Engineering info is ironclad.

BB


----------

